# Looking for info on my APBTs bloodline



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have found lots of info on Jesse's dam, Mealer's Blue Ponie, but have found nothing on his sire Bellamy's Diesel
His entire bloodline can be seen at:
American Pit Bull Terrier: Laughter's Outlaw Jesse James pedigree information

Anyone have info, pics, etc of anything in his bloodline?


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Any info after 7 months?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Laughter777 said:


> I have found lots of info on Jesse's dam, Mealer's Blue Ponie, but have found nothing on his sire Bellamy's Diesel
> His entire bloodline can be seen at:
> American Pit Bull Terrier: Laughter's Outlaw Jesse James pedigree information
> 
> Anyone have info, pics, etc of anything in his bloodline?


Welcome To Mealers Pitbull Farm

Mealer had alot of Blue dogs in 2001 MOST OF THEM WERE WHOPPER CROSSOUTS, Those dogs are out in the BULLY world NOW.. what a mess... He went whopper changed his farm all up. 
I had a stolen dog disappear into that neck of the woods where all of a sudden these whopper dogs started coming out with Jocko/Redboy traits.. 
Its like this, tread lightly.. Most people feel Whopper is a paper rung bloodline and there are many paper rung whopper dogs out there.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Not all dogs have info online.


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

I was hoping someone here might know more about his sire's side I know now that his dam's side is crap, but I still love my boy none the less....


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome To Mealers Pitbull Farm

found same link try contacting them.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Santa's S.S. Slingshot Sundance pedigree information - American Pit Bull Terrier

here is the Santa's S.S. Slingshot Sundance


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ONLINE PEDIGREES PEDIGREE STATISTICS :: BELLAMY'S MAIKO :: [61107]


----------

